# Vegas Advise...



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

*In the same boat*

I live in Osakis, Minnesota. I am 15. I decided to shoot the regular freestyle flight at Vegas. I haven't shot any indoor shoots with my hoyt and might shoot some paper or 3d in January. I would say that you should do what you want to do. If you want to win in the youth division go ahead. If you what to shoot all three days then shoot in the other flight. By the way 290+ is really good for some one around my age. I only think that I shoot around 270-280 with my hoyt proelite.


----------



## Shymon (Dec 24, 2008)

In my personal opinion you only have so long to make a mark in the youth division and your whole life to place well in the flights (maybe even pros one day). Plus to really make any kind of mark in the adults you need to be able to put together 300 rounds, but at youths even 290s stand out well, as far as experiance goes i don't think 1 additional day of tourny shooting is going to really make or break your development as a competitive archer. So in short, go shoot in youth while you can as it would be a pity to regret it later.


----------

